# Anybody know anything about thor power tools?



## JT Wood (Dec 17, 2007)

I may buy this as a collector item, is it any good? anybody? thanks:thumbsup:

http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-equipment-antique-thor-7-skill-saw-W0QQAdIdZ168302797


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

Check out this vintage 1959 Thor ad. I like that saw! It reminds me of my old Rockwell saw.
Steve
http://cgi.ebay.com/1959-THOR-SPEED...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5d270f0d01

Check out this speedsaw:
http://cgi.ebay.com/VINTAGE-THOR-SP...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item35a4c4ddd1




hughjazz said:


> I may buy this as a collector item, is it any good? anybody? thanks:thumbsup:
> 
> http://calgary.kijiji.ca/c-buy-and-sell-tools-equipment-antique-thor-7-skill-saw-W0QQAdIdZ168302797


----------



## silvertree (Jul 22, 2007)

I had a Thor 1/2" drill, used it to mix mud. Couldn't kill that 35 year old drill, it got stolen or I'd still be using it.


----------



## neolitic (Apr 20, 2006)

silvertree said:


> I had a Thor 1/2" drill, used it to mix mud. Couldn't kill that 35 year old drill, it got stolen or I'd still be using it.


Ditto on the 1/2"drill, and mine
was stolen too.
Also have a belt sander that's
awkward but keeps on keeping on...


----------



## stp57 (Dec 12, 2007)

A little more Thor history.
Steve

http://www.owwm.com/MfgIndex/detail.aspx?id=1985


----------

